# Windows XP "Tweaks" -myths ; take care



## Testing (Feb 17, 2007)

Material has been removed as allegedly copyrighted, as per request of the alleged holder of the copyright.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 17, 2007)

Great write-up. But I disagree with a few of them, depending purely on your situation and your usage. For instance, RAM Optimizers. (And I'm sure Alex will chime in here) In my own personal testing, on a Duron 900MHz powered laptop w/192MB ram running XP(stripped significantly with nLite) running WMP and firefox would eventually lead to unacceptable amounts of page outs. This is do to the fact that Firefox consistently uses more and more ram the longer it is open(has to do with it's caching routines). Running FreeRamXP Pro, set to automatically free ram when it got below 20MB, consistently improved multitasking performance. Carelessly using it however, did decrease performance in applications when the os wasn't paging out that much.


----------



## Testing (Feb 17, 2007)

Thank you Wile.

You are correct in stating that programs like FireFox will encounter page faults or page outs, and especially in a low ram situation.

Consider:

Automatic settings(or manual) for RAM optimizers usually hit people at the worst time in their computer usage, but they can also help salvage whatever you are working on in real time, even if it does give the system a few consecutive hiccups.

In any situation where you're down to instances of 10 or 20 MB forcing RAM defragmentation is always going to provide a temporary relief and 'boost,' because at those low levels, the system is now using more and more virtual memory. 


It seems the main point was that RAM defragment programs can be memory band-aids at time, but do more harm than good to the system and are not to be substituted in place of adding more physical RAM.

Which can also be supported by studying the different effects of different RAM defragment programs.
In about fifteen that I've come across I always notice that they all differ in the maximum amount of memory you can 'optimize.'

Some of them will not let you surpass the amount of available physical ram you currently have.
This would seem to be a 'safe' memory defragmentation, as forcing the system to provide more physical ram(at certain levels, respectively)
would push code out of the already running process and applications(see bold comment in RAM Optimizer paragraph).

Then there are programs like TuneUp, that have a memory defrag that will allow you to allocate something ridiculous like 980 MB or more.
These will force code out, and you can tell because opening previously closed programs and using current programs can suffer heavily.


I think a good way to appropriatley manage memory, is to A) Make a separate boot process for XP, that loads a more slim version, since you know you are going to NEED ram and/or B) Run a memory intensive application or game, preferably a game in full screen mode and then exit it. The system will provide you a RAM boost, but will be careful about what code it dumps from other processes.


However, having applied any XP "tweaks," can possibly hinder Windows from managing memory and other related processes properly, which for some people makes them end up requiring RAM optimizer programs.

Quite a viscious cycle.


----------



## Mastertech (Feb 17, 2007)

*plagiarism*

No one gave you permission to plagiarize my site! Remove all of my copywritten content immediately.

XP Myths

Next time don't try and take credit for someone elses work.


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 17, 2007)

Mastertech said:


> No one gave you permission to plagiarize my site! Remove all of my copywritten content immediately.
> 
> XP Myths
> 
> Next time don't try and take credit for someone elses work.



*First of all*: Fact is, & this is an example you ought to 'drink in & digest' - I wrote the FIRST guide online for speeding up Windows NT-based OS, & as far back as 1997-2002 when it existed over @ NTCompatible.com (find me one older, & I'll take that back, but I haven't, to date)!

* Do you see me 'threatening others over copyrighted material' because they've also done one of these tuning guides, or even ENTIRE SITES based on the same idea, FAR after I did?? Answer - NO!

(I can't, simply because I did NOT write this Operating System, nor its parameterizable settings, & honestly? I wouldn't... not worth it, for the grounds stated above!)

Do you REALLY think what you have 'discovered' is TRULY ORIGINAL THOUGHT? Ask yourself that, & be honest w/ yourself, ok??

*Secondly*, nobody here (that I can recall @ least), EVER said Pagefile.sys clearing @ shutdown is "GOOD FOR PERFORMANCE" (other than above)... it's only REAL VALUE, is for security, potentially.

If they did here, other than above? I'd like to see it...

*Third:* About a pagefile.sys on a Ramdisk? 

Ask folks over @ EEC systems/SuperSpeed.com, who know a HELL of a lot more than yourself or myself, if this is doable for BETTER performance on systems with TONS of RAM on them, like over 4gb (as far as software ramdisks), & also, if you look in my signature below??

That's a ramdisk, albeit a "Solid-State" one, that houses a pagefile.sys... So, now that you KNOW that? Well, is it "b.s./bad for performance" for me to place mine there on that ramdrive??

* Leave these folks alone...

APK

P.S.=> AND, yea: I know who YOU are too, but for the WRONG reasons: You're the one that called me a 'genius' sarcastically on ZDNet/CNET before... 

Well, on THAT account? PUT it this way - Until you've done what I have in this field, or a guy like our host here, W1zzard? You're NO judge in it, whatsoever! 

You're just some 'hack tech' that THINKS he is "GOD", because he read what others wrote, & then applied it, & found MAYBE a couple "stale/outta date" settings... big deal!

Heck - you're NOT EVEN RIGHT about a few (especially the third one above, & in ALL cases & scenarios), & guess what? Yes, you're the one who's got 'stale info.' about it. See the above First-Third I put up.

(That, OR until you have a degree from an accredited school in the field of comp. sci. & then, it had BEST be a masters or doctorate, "genius"!)... period! apk


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 17, 2007)

Myth "windows xp is the fastest windows operating system" (c)Microsoft


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 17, 2007)

Wile E said:


> For instance, RAM Optimizers. (And I'm sure Alex will chime in here) In my own personal testing, on a Duron 900MHz powered laptop w/192MB ram running XP(stripped significantly with nLite) running WMP and firefox would eventually lead to unacceptable amounts of page outs.



They're useful on 2 ground that I know of, to gain performance (by stopping things that are affected adversely by, believe it or not, the OS cache (IBM DB/2), & memory fragmentation (Exchange Server))!

See here @ MS, & IBM:

*Exchange Server #1:*

XADM: The Extensible Storage Engine Database Engine Contributes to Virtual Memory Fragmentation Exchange 2000 Server, like many large scale programs, may experience virtual memory (VM) fragmentation. Over time, the server may not perform well, & you may not be able to mount storage groups because of VM fragmentation. 

----------------------------------------------
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;324118 
----------------------------------------------

*Exchange Server #2:*

XADM: You Experience Excessive Virtual Memory Fragmentation on a Heavily Loaded Exchange Server Your Microsoft Exchange 2000 Server computer may experience virtual memory fragmentation at a much greater frequency than you expect. As a result, you may have to restart the Exchange 2000 computer more frequently than you expect. 

----------------------------------------------
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;828934
----------------------------------------------

They are also useful for something that is not & never will be "110% perfect" in the diskcache itself, for all 'use cases/patterns of use', again, see here @ MS, where they are used to stop problems due to caching largely:

*IBM DB/2*

http://www.db2mag.com/qanda/030318.shtml 

"minimize the operating system's use of memory for file caching. By doing so, you maximize DB2's working set memory for buffer pools, sort heaps, & lock lists."

For NEARLY the same reasons as below:

----------------------------------------------
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;234339
----------------------------------------------

"WORKAROUND

You can run Clearmem.exe to recover from this problem. The Clearmem utility flushes the section used as file cache, thus the file object in question is dereferenced by running Clearmem. This tool is included in the Microsoft Windows NT 4.0 resource kit."

----------------------------------------------

(Mostly, per the above? They help, w/ apps of "industrial environs" nature... not typical end-user use-patterns USUALLY (I have examples where they have been though from others) & programs used in them scenarios!)

APK


----------



## Mastertech (Feb 17, 2007)

*I don't care*

Remove my copywritten material or I will contact my attorney. You have 24 hours to comply before I send a cease and desist notice to these forums web host. All the material that is on my site is copywritten and plagiarism is not allowed.

The first post completely plagiarized my web page: http://mywebpages.comcast.net/SupportCD/XPMyths.html


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 17, 2007)

Can anyone "own" advice?

I'm going to copywrite "don't piss in the wind" so I can sue everyone who says it.   People need to learn to better humanity thru the sharing of information not profit with it unless there's a manufacturing cost. Any of this information can be found on 100s of sites using google. oh shit I better pay google for using there name.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 17, 2007)

LOL  what an empty threat.  How will you get this guy?  IP address from W1z?  lol


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 17, 2007)

Mastertech said:


> Remove my copywritten material or I will contact my attorney. You have 24 hours to comply before I send a cease and desist notice to these forums web host. All the material that is on my site is copywritten and plagiarism is not allowed.
> 
> The first post completely plagiarized my web page: http://mywebpages.comcast.net/SupportCD/XPMyths.html



Let him take you to court! That, or just credit the crybaby... charlatan crybaby imo no less.

Hell - I'll VOLUNTEER to be your "expert witness" guys, if he does, & then countersue him for threats like this, & your mental anguish over it. Threats... not good.

LOL - Hey:  First off - YOU did NOT write this OS, nor its parameterizeable registry settings!

Nor can you CLAIM to have some unique, patentable knowledge here... the ONLY folks that CAN do that, is Microsoft themselves. NOT you, not me, not anyone BUT MS!

* Do you even possess a degree in this field, specifically comp. sci.? What makes you such an expert, anyhow?? For such an 'alleged expert', how come you put up 'stale info.' (since you're good @ finding that from OTHERS, & YOU KNOW IT) about ramdisks above??

Want more from your site that's OUTTA date? I'll be GLAD to point it out.

APK

P.S.=> Again, read the above - you aren't even RIGHT on your site buddy @ points on certain points... 

You copyrighted some falsehoods like those shown above, or inaccuracies?? Fine... take folks to court... 

I'd like to see that, & then the guy above can simply countersue on the grounds you INTENTIONALLY mislead others with misinformation that is STALE (see ramdisks above, again, just to refresh your memory)... apk


----------



## Mastertech (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes anything published can be copywritten, look up US Copywright law. My pages are my work. Remove my material or I will notify my attorney. This is not a game and these are not threats but promises.


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 17, 2007)

LOL... your work?

You read it from others, & wrote it down... b.s.!



APK


----------



## Mastertech (Feb 17, 2007)

AlecStaar I can clearly see you have no respect for anyone's copyright or creative work. That speaks volumes about your lack of integrity on all issues. This is a simple case. I have screen captured the forum post and forwarded it to my copyright attorney, who has informed me it is in direct violation of my copyright and is simply called plagiarism, he is waiting on me to let him know when I wish to notify the web hosting provided of these forums. Like I said I am waiting 24 hours. I hope the administrator of these forums is more respectful of someone's copyright then some of it's members.


----------



## erocker (Feb 17, 2007)

Do you think any real judge would give a shit?  I sure in the hell don't.  Great article.


----------



## Mastertech (Feb 17, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> LOL  what an empty threat.  How will you get this guy?  IP address from W1z?  lol


It is the administrator's legal responsibility to remove all copyright violations upon notification.


----------



## erocker (Feb 17, 2007)

Your attorney must be a moron.  He is not plagiarizing your crap, he is critisizing and questioning it.  You are the type of asshole that robs someones house and then goes and sues the property owner because you fell on his wet kitchen floor.  Yes you are.


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 17, 2007)

Mastertech said:


> AlecStaar I can clearly see you have no respect for anyone's copyright or creative work. That speaks volumes about your lack of integrity on all issues. This is a simply case. I have screen captured the forum post and forwarded it to my copyright attorney, who has informed me it is in direct violation of my copyright and is simply called plagiarism, he is waiting on me to let him know when I wish to notify the web hosting provided of these forums. Like I said I am waiting 24 hours. I hope the administrator of these forums is more respectful of someone's copyright then some of it's members.



Integrity!! Intresting concept, shouldn't that have started when you copied what you wrote??


----------



## Mastertech (Feb 17, 2007)

erocker said:


> Your attorney must be a moron.  He is not plagiarizing your crap, he is critisizing and questioning it.  You are the type of asshole that robs someones hose and then goes and sues the property owner because you fell on his wet kitchen floor.  Yes you are.


You have obviously never been involved in a copyright lawsuit. I have and won each time, my attorney is hardly a moron and since you are not a copyright attorney I suggest you speak to one. All that is necessary is proof that the copyright violation was committed. The initial post here directly plagiarized my site. If he linked to it and then made comments about the contents without plagiarization that would be different but that is not what he did.


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 17, 2007)

Mastertech said:


> AlecStaar I can clearly see you have no respect for anyone's copyright or creative work.



Actually, I do... a great deal of it... WHEN ITS THEIR WORK!

(I know that stuff you wrote down from others above, is NOT your work... you simply restated the words of others, this is all. I don't see you deny this either, ever above in fact, when I state it plainly about yourself & the material itself!)

Put it this way:

Ever see the film "A Beautiful Mind"?

I am going to state just what the main character said to his adversary, about the 'papers he wrote':

"There is NOT a fundamental original thought in the lot"

Again - are you the Ms developer that created those parameters in the registry? If so, I'll eat my words, gladly.



Mastertech said:


> That speaks volumes about your lack of integrity on all issues.



Oh, SURE - kind of like how you took the thoughts & findings of others, & claim them as your own??

LOL, you are OFF, on far more than the ones I point out above mind you... want MORE examples?

I guess YOU like to misinform & mislead others, w/ your "COPYRIGHTED MATERIAL" (not yours to begin with, no less - the ideas are NOT yours, the words may be), which is stale & I evidence it above.



Mastertech said:


> This is a simply case. I have screen captured the forum post and forwarded it to my copyright attorney, who has informed me it is in direct violation of my copyright and is simply called plagiarism, he is waiting on me to let him know when I wish to notify the web hosting provided of these forums. Like I said I am waiting 24 hours. I hope the administrator of these forums is more respectful of someone's copyright then some of it's members.



Sure is... come @ this kid, & I will rip you & your attorney + any 'expert witnesses' he comes up w/, vs. the kid that posted this, right in half - just for kicks/gratis.

* See, I still remember when you had the GALL to sarcastically call me "genius" on CNET/ZDNet... payback's a bitch, 'MasterTech' (more like hack tech, & I mean that).

APK


----------



## Mastertech (Feb 17, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Integrity!! Intresting concept, shouldn't that have started when you copied what you wrote??


You mean where the works are cited and sourced and only an excert is cited? That is integrity and legal. Copyright violations are not.


----------



## erocker (Feb 17, 2007)

Mastertech needs a woman... or a man?  I'm done here.


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 17, 2007)

Mastertech said:


> You mean where the works are cited and sourced and only an excert is cited? That is integrity and legal. Copyright violations are not.



So your saying because you "copyrighted" it first. it doesn't matter that you stole the information!!


----------



## Mastertech (Feb 17, 2007)

I will wait to hear from the administrator of these forums since I suspect it's uninformed members who have nothing to lose do not speak for him before proceding with any civil action. Since AlexStaar is not a copyright attorney and doesn't understand that you don't need witnesses to win a civil copright suit, only simply evidence that the violation was committed.

Stating something in my own words makes it MY WORK and thus falls under MY COPYRIGHT. When you plagiarize this you VIOLATE MY COPYRIGHT. This is illegal and grounds for a civil suit.


----------



## Mastertech (Feb 17, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> So your saying because you "copyrighted" it first. it doesn't matter that you stole the information!!


I didn't steal any information. Stealing is what was done here, since nothing was cited or sourced. I cited SOME information that is FULLY sourced. My page however includes a majority of my own words. This is legal and falls under my copyright when included in the context of the page as a whole. Any citation individually is the direct copyright of the original author, which is why it must be cited and sourced. This however was pure plagiarization. I spend alot of time creating my pages and don't appreciate the material being stolen. The author of this initial post could have simply linked to my site.


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 17, 2007)

*LOL! I've got an idea: JUST DO WHAT "MASTERTECH" did TESTING*



Mastertech said:


> You mean where the works are cited and sourced and only an excert is cited? That is integrity and legal. Copyright violations are not.



Rewrite HIS words, just like he did others, & repost it on edit... after all - that's all this charlatan did. He never denies it, not once... & he certainly is NOT part of the Ms OS design teams either who DID create those parameterizable settings in the registry. They're the ONLY folks that CAN lay 'absolute claim' to any material about them, period.



* Don't like that, "MasterTech"? LOL, well, like YOU said to me above? Hey - "I don't care"

(Heck, I would - I am FLAT-OUT calling you a user of others findings & ideas, & then putting a copyright on them. That's intellectual property theft... isn't there laws on that too?)

Leave the kid alone...

TESTING - either credit this crybaby charlatan, or just rewrite HIS words, as he did the words & findings of others. Easy-out...

There is, of course, the "hard out" - let him take you to court, I'll point out what I have here above (his misinformation & 'stale info.' which is incorrect on points, & I can get more from his site too) & rip he + his attorneys & their 'expert witnesses' in 1/2... for kicks, gratis!

(& also because this presumptuous charlatan called me a 'genius' in sarcasm @ CNET/ZDNet in years past. Tore him up there too for it. Trust me: I'd Be GLAD to do it once more, for NOTHING, in a court of law as an 'expert witness' because I've torn guys to shreds in this field FAR IN ADVANCE of this idea stealing charlatan.)

Then countersue like hell, for his threats, & any mental anguish he made have given you. Get his ALLEGED copyright pulled too, because the ideas/concepts? ARE NOT HIS, period.

He never once denies that.

APK

P.S.=> "Not a fundamental original thought in the lot" - John Forbes Nash... 

That quote's about the website "XP Myths"... the ONLY myth is that this guy MasterTech came up w/ its intellectual content/ideas, himself... lol! apk


----------



## erocker (Feb 17, 2007)

What if the post was made by a minor?  Is it plaigerization then?


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 17, 2007)

Mastertech said:


> I didn't steal any information. I cited SOME information that is FULLY sourced. My page however includes a majority of my own words. This is legal and falls under my copyright when included in the context of the page as a whole. Any citation individually is the direct copyright of the original author, which is why it must be cited and sourced. This however was pure plagiarization. I spend alot of time creating my pages and don't appreciate the material being stolen. The author of this initial post could have simply linked to my site.



So EVERYTHING  on your site that was copied from others IS properly cited and sourced!!
Therefore the only words you copyrighted, are the "and's,but's,the's,a's,to's ETC.  Now thats intresting!! I suppose you are also claiming copyright to the format, suplied to you by the writer of the OS you used to type it!!


----------



## Mastertech (Feb 17, 2007)

Only a few are directly cited. The majority including much of what was plagiarized is my own words not rewritten words. I am claiming copyright to my work, which is the page I created = http://mywebpages.comcast.net/SupportCD/XPMyths.html.

AlecStaar is beyond ridiculous. The poster here did not simply post registry keys he plagiarized my whole site. Do you deny this? I have never before met anyone more dishonest and lacking an ounce of credibility such as yourself. You take personal disagreements to justify illegal activity when you know damn well he plagiarized my site without permission and implied authorship. And NO PERMISSION WILL EVER BE GIVEN.


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 17, 2007)

Mastertech said:


> Since AlexStaar is not a copyright attorney and doesn't understand that you don't need witnesses to win a civil copright suit, only simply evidence that the violation was committed.



NO, I am not... but, I do have enough Business Law, from an accredited & pretty highly acclaimed Jesuit institution under my belt to understand a few things about it & certainly enough about THIS field (comp. sci.) to make other statements like this one - you STOLE others words, & claim them as your "own unique discoveries" & I am FLAT OUT calling you a b.s. artist & intellectual property thief... point blank!

*Plus, didn't TESTING (the post starter) state this, verbatim?*

==================================================

"This is a large excerpt from a different set of documents, that has been reformatted and cosmetically modified to better address the direct issue it combats, as well as meet more forum friendly needs.

The author and his sources have been unnamed, because he doesn't deserve flame/spam mail. If you would like to know more about this gentleman, or how to contact him, you can PM me and I will gladly direct you his way."

==================================================

Yea, MasterTech - you go for it man, you go for it... Like I said:

I'll volunteer, as an expert witness, & I do qualify on this account, in THIS field (computers), to have your "copyright" rescinded on the grounds it is intellectual theft.



Mastertech said:


> Stating something in my own words makes it MY WORK and thus falls under MY COPYRIGHT. When you plagiarize this you VIOLATE MY COPYRIGHT. This is illegal and grounds for a civil suit.



LOL... you plagiarized others, big time... you NEVER deny this either strangely, everytime I said it to you here in this thread.

APK

P.S.=> *TESTING* Rewrite his words enough to make them "your own", just as 'Mastertech' here did from the findings & thoughts of others... beat this charlatan, @ his OWN game, USING HIS OWN "dubious methods", it would serve him right! apk


----------



## Mastertech (Feb 17, 2007)

erocker said:


> What if the post was made by a minor?  Is it plaigerization then?


Of course, which is why it is the responsibility of the administration to remove copyright infringements upon notification.


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 17, 2007)

Mastertech said:


> Only a few are directly cited. The majority including much of what was plagiarized is my own words. I am claiming copyright to my work, which is the page I created = http://mywebpages.comcast.net/SupportCD/XPMyths.html.
> 
> AlecStaar is beyond ridiculous. The poster here did not simply post registry keys he plagiarized my whole site. Do you deny this? I have never before met anyone more dishonest and lacking an ounce of credibility such as yourself. You take personal disagreements to justify illegal activity when you know damn well he plagiarized my site without permission. And NO PERMISSION WILL EVER BE GIVEN.



AlecStaar, is just tired of others taking credit for his and others peoples work!!  He's also tired of, people like you.  For that matter so AM I,  Someday somebody is going to charge your child with plagiarizism, or something just as silly, Hope you remember this!!  Karma is a wonderfull thing, because eventually it comes back to you, and It usually HURTS.  Good luck, and don't expect any of us here to ever again visit or reccomend anyone else ever visits your site.  20K members have 60K family, 100K freinds, and they know a lot of people that could have brought you something good.  Instead of jumping you could have just mentioned it and got a better reaction.  We are responsible people here at TPU, but, some of us are young and still learning.  Even if you win this batle you lost a lot of visitors and that will cost you a lot of money,  OPPORTUNITY LOST...SORRY for you!!


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 17, 2007)

Mastertech said:


> Only a few are directly cited. The majority including much of what was plagiarized is my own words not rewritten words. I am claiming copyright to my work, which is the page I created = http://mywebpages.comcast.net/SupportCD/XPMyths.html.



Read the above - plus, the boy can do, JUST WHAT YOU DID: Rip off the ideas & findings of others, & write them in HIS OWN WORDS!

Heck, he was nice enough to NOT credit you, because your site has a LOT of misleading info. or stale &/or incomplete info. (See last page on ramdisks buddy).



Mastertech said:


> AlecStaar is beyond ridiculous.



Funny, it seems everyone here thinks YOU are pal.



Mastertech said:


> The poster here did not simply post registry keys he plagiarized my whole site. Do you deny this? I have never before met anyone more dishonest and lacking an ounce of credibility such as yourself. You take personal disagreements to justify illegal activity when you know damn well he plagiarized my site without permission and implied authorship. And NO PERMISSION WILL EVER BE GIVEN.



You plagiarized & stole every idea on it... see John Forbes Nash quote above. It's about you, & folks LIKE you, to a tee.

APK

P.S.=> PERMISSION? Did the words of others YOU quote, give you EXPLICIT, WRITTEN PERMISSION to cite them, I wonder? I know 1 thing, for sure, which you NEVER denied here once: 

The content which YOU say is quoted from your site?

Those are NOT your findings, not your ideas, & it is simply rehashing/restating the findings of others & has many MISLEADING inaccuracies as well, I cite a couple last page in fact... 

Yea - some 'discovery'. IMO?? Not very 'copyright'able' @ all... in fact, it's probably grounds to remove your copyright!

It's NOT your info. in its content, far from it... apk


----------



## Mastertech (Feb 17, 2007)

AlecStaar you are absolutely insane. I never plagiarized anyone. I cited a few people all of which is sourced. This is legal. That is how it works. Plagiarism is fully copying the context of someone's work without citation or sourcing. I never claimed anything cited as my own unique idea. That is like saying anyone who writes a book on an established subject is an intellectual property thief. You would be laughed out of court. My work (which is unique BTW) in this case is called XP Myths. Forget the fact that Windows XP Myths is hardly an established subject, the work as a whole is my own. That is the way it works. Just because I legally cite and source a few people does not change the status of my copyright nor does it change the illegality of plagiarizing it.

Testing cannot make a blanket statement and fail to cite and source the works he uses. He also simply plagiarized my whole page not multiple works. AlecStaar there is a reason you are the only one who keeps arguing this which is an apparent personality disorder and some animonisty you have towards me. Anyone else with half a brain can clearly see he plagiarized the whole site. 

Your nonsense about being a witness to something that does not require any witnesses only makes your statements even more ridiculous forget the fact that my copyright would not be in question if I file the civil suit.

For the record I deny anything AlexcStaar has alleged and any future ridiculous claims he makes.


----------



## Mastertech (Feb 17, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> AlecStaar, is just tired of others taking credit for his and others peoples work!!  He's also tired of, people like you.  For that matter so AM I,  Someday somebody is going to charge your child with plagiarizism, or something just as silly, Hope you remember this!!  Karma is a wonderfull thing, because eventually it comes back to you, and It usually HURTS.  Good luck, and don't expect any of us here to ever again visit or reccomend anyone else ever visits your site.  20K members have 60K family, 100K freinds, and they know a lot of people that could have brought you something good.  Instead of jumping you could have just mentioned it and got a better reaction.  We are responsible people here at TPU, but, some of us are young and still learning.  Even if you win this batle you lost a lot of visitors and that will cost you a lot of money,  OPPORTUNITY LOST...SORRY for you!!


A word of advice, I would find someone else to idiolize other than AlecStaar. Since you are tired of people taking credit for others work than you should understand how I feel having my work plagiarized. Nothing ever cited was claimed as my own. All the source links are CLEARLY visible. If someone ever charges my son with plagiarism I will have the honesty and integrity to remove the copywritten work without argument. I did not come here asking for people to visit my sites, I came here to defend my legal copyright. What you choose to recommend is your business, I am not asking for any recommendations. How responsible you are is shown by how you have responded.


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 17, 2007)

Mastertech said:


> AlecStaar you are absolutely insane.



Am I? First off, on this note: ONCE MORE - Are you a PhD or Psychologist?? If so... well, you could be right... but tell us - are you?

"I rest my case" on that note YOUR HONOR (mastertech).

(& again, by the way: What EXACTLY makes you a "master tech" in this field anyhow? Where's your MASTERS DEGREE in Comp. Sci. MASTER-TECH??)



Mastertech said:


> I never plagiarized anyone. I cited a few people all of which is sourced. This is legal. That is how it works. Plagiarism is fully copying the context of someone's work without citation or sourcing.



LOL, so... if the boy wrote what he did, trying to save you some 'shame' which I am OUTRIGHT piling on you, & you have it coming from ME, & YOU KNOW WHY, lol... 

ALSO, of course, Testing COULD easily just do what you did: 

Rehash the findings of others, & what he cites is NOT your info. period, & I wonder if it's even that of those you cite? Because, if it is?? It's misleading & inaccurate + stale (again - ramdisks & pagefiles).



Mastertech said:


> I never claimed anything cited as my own unique idea.



Yea, I know, which is WHY I throw it in your face... you're a thief of others ideas, period.

(John Forbes Nash must have been talking about you in the quote I used of his above.)



Mastertech said:


> That is like saying anyone who writes a book on an established subject is an intellectual property thief. You would be laughed out of court.



Ah, would I be... try it - like I said above - you are a charlatan... know what folks in this field who are pros think of guys like you "MasterTech"? I am one, you know now, if you did not before.

So sue me for stating the truth.



Mastertech said:


> My work (which is unique BTW) in this case is called XP Myths. Forget the fact that Windows XP Myths is hardly an established subject, the work as a whole is my own. That is the way it works. Just because I legally cite and source a few people does not change the status of my copyright nor does it change the illegality of plagiarizing it.



I was hoping you'd say that!

All this boy has to do, is what YOU yourself did: Either credit you (for what, I have NO idea - nothing on that page is YOURS, or discovered BY you, & you certainly were not a member of the MS OS design teams for either the 9x or NT series of OS they have)

OR

Just rewrite your words, as you did to others (whom I wonder did they give you permissions to use them on YOUR site, in explicitly written documents as proof thereof)... because the concepts ARE NOT YOURS, period.

*DO YOU PAY THOSE YOU CITE ROYALTIES OFF THE PROFITS FROM YOUR PAGE (if any)? Maybe, they'd like to know how much YOU make off their words... & did they give you PERMISSION TO DO SO, in writing?*



Mastertech said:


> Testing cannot make a blanket statement and fail to cite and source the works he uses. He also simply plagiarized my whole page not multiple works.



LOL, that page of yours, again:

Did you come up w/ the intellectual content, the ideas portrayed? I know not - heck, you didn't even REALIZE that parts of it are NOT right (ramdisks & pagefiles, in ALL possible cases/scenarios)!

Last page, I point out cases/scenarios, as a few examples (I can find more from your site) where you illustrate you don't have a thorough understanding of this field, enough to realize you do not have it right on many points, and mislead others w/ inaccuracies & incomplete information.

Makes sense - you did not come up w/ the ideas. They are NOT yours.



Mastertech said:


> AlecStaar there is a reason you are the only one who keeps arguing this which is an apparent personality disorder and some animonisty you have towards me. Anyone else with half a brain can clearly see he plagiarized the whole site.



Yea, ok... care to show us your Phd in psychiatry, &/or psychology then?

AH, don't have those do you, like you have NO CLUE, or standing, in this field...or degrees in it either.

Yup, you're an expert alright (NOT). All you did was rip off the ideas of others & attempt to profit by it... again, do you pay them a cut? DID THEY AUTHORIZE YOU TO MAKE MONIES FROM THEIR FINDINGS??



Mastertech said:


> Your nonsense about being a witness to something that does not require any witnesses only makes your statements even more ridiculous forget the fact that my copyright would not be in question if I file the civil suit.



LOL, hey - tell me another one, ok?



Mastertech said:


> For the record I deny anything AlexcStaar has alleged and any future ridiculous claims he makes.



OMG... deny all you like? Folks here KNOW better.

APK

P.S.=> TESTING - like I said above? Either credit this fool (though you tried to save him some shame here, but like somebody said about "karma" above? This fool outright tried to confront me years ago on CNET/ZDNet, calling me "genius" sarcastically, & I tore him up there quickly, he's WEAK in this field & merely COPIES the ideas of others) OR just rewrite his words... he does it others, & claims 'the work' (ideas) as his own... what a JOKE! apk


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 17, 2007)

Mastertech said:


> A word of advice, I would find someone else to idiolize other than AlecStaar. Since you are tired of people taking credit for others work than you should understand how I feel having my work plagiarized. Nothing ever cited was claimed as my own. All the source links are CLEARLY visible. If someone ever charges my son with plagiarism I will have the honesty and integrity to remove the copywritten work without argument. I did not come here asking for people to visit my sites, I came here to defend my legal copyright. What you choose to recommend is your business, I am not asking for any recommendations. How responsible you are is shown by how you have responded.



Succesful people don't ASK for recomendations, they just get them!!
Desperate people threaten before thinking!! 
Don't lecture me about responsibility, in fact don't lecture me at all.  We know how you make your money, you take it from children who make mistakes!  WOW my new idol, i don't think so.  BTW I don't have an idol, and i don't idolize anyone.  I just like a good arguement!!  AlecStar argues with the best, and wins;  I don't, but I learn a lot and have a lot of fun.  Maybe you should stop picking on kids and try to have some fun.


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 17, 2007)

Mastertech said:


> A word of advice, I would find someone else to idiolize other than AlecStaar.



Nobody here "idolizes" me, I wouldn't permit it anyhow - I often tell them, I am NOT that good imo first of all, & they will know as much as I do if they do not already, or will.

Why do I say that? Because some of these guys know more than I do, in certain areas of this field: NOBODY KNOWS IT ALL, too big.



Mastertech said:


> Since you are tired of people taking credit for others work than you should understand how I feel having my work plagiarized. Nothing ever cited was claimed as my own.



Yup... & did those you cite give you EXPLICIT WRITTEN PERMISSION TO PROFIT BY THEIR WORDS via your website & pagehits? I wonder...

Ever think, that MAYBE, they'd want their cut due, for YOU using their ideas? Maybe I ought to contact a few of them & ask...



Mastertech said:


> All the source links are CLEARLY visible. If someone ever charges my son with plagiarism I will have the honesty and integrity to remove the copywritten work without argument. I did not come here asking for people to visit my sites, I came here to defend my legal copyright. What you choose to recommend is your business, I am not asking for any recommendations. How responsible you are is shown by how you have responded.



Legal copyright, lol... alleged first of all, & second of all? I will offer anything I can, just to get you blown out in court to this kid for your threats...

MAN, you just do NOT "get it", do you? Everyone KNOWS you ripped off the ideas & findings of others, period.

That's a joke man... a serious joke, & you even ADMIT to it.

APK

P.S.=> *Also, before you go & call others insane etc.? You had BEST be a PhD in a field that allows you to do so... calling me that here, w/ out such expertise &/or certification?? Risky ground... it's called LIBEL!*

Don't make legal threats buddy... you've already done enough for me to come after YOU pal... apk


----------



## Mastertech (Feb 17, 2007)

Alec§taar said:


> LOL, so... if the boy wrote what he did, trying to save you some 'shame' which I am OUTRIGHT piling on you, & you have it coming from ME, & YOU KNOW WHY, lol...


Yes you stating you are piling on shame makes it so.



Alec§taar said:


> Yea, I know, which is WHY I throw it in your face... you're a thief of others ideas, period.


Stating this repetitively does not make it any less true. So tell me who's idea did I steal to come up with the idea for my page? And how do I respectfully debunk something without a reputable source? What is gods name are you talking about?



Alec§taar said:


> Ah, would I be... try it - like I said above - you are a charlatan... know what folks in this field who are pros think of guys like you "MasterTech"? I am one, you know now, if you did not before.


No I work for a living instead of going around trying to prove to everyone you are a "Pro". The only person you are a "Pro" to are the kids you fool in these forums. AlexStaar name ONE reputable person in the computer field that respects you.



Alec§taar said:


> This fool outright tried to confront me years ago on CNET/ZDNet, calling me "genius" sarcastically, & I tore him up there quickly, he's WEAK in this field & merely COPIES the ideas of others) OR just rewrite his words... he does it others, & claims 'the work' (ideas) as his own... what a JOKE! apk


Actually I never saw your "response" nor do I even recall the conversation. Simply because I don't feel you are important enough to check up on or waste time worrying about. The only person you are important to is yourself which is why you get so hyper with these things. You can't even stay on subject and let your personality disorder get the better of you. You don't even have the integrity to do the right thing here. Instead you baselessly attack me and fabricate allegations because you think you invented everything and get no credit.


----------



## Mastertech (Feb 17, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Succesful people don't ASK for recomendations, they just get them!!
> Desperate people threaten before thinking!!
> Don't lecture me about responsibility, in fact don't lecture me at all.  We know how you make your money, you take it from children who make mistakes!  WOW my new idol, i don't think so.  BTW I don't have an idol, and i don't idolize anyone.  I just like a good arguement!!  AlecStar argues with the best, and wins;  I don't, but I learn a lot and have a lot of fun.  Maybe you should stop picking on kids and try to have some fun.


You are correct which is why I get plenty of recommendations. Defending a copyright is not desperation but responsibility. I have never taken money from any child. If the author is a child someone could have stated this and I would have understood, that does not mean I would not want it removed. This is the responsibility of the forum members here. Don't take AlexStaar talking forever as a "win". Many simply have better things to do then talk to the wall.


----------



## Testing (Feb 17, 2007)

I have floated in and out of this forum community for some time now, but I haven't been properly introduced to whoever Mastertech is; however I can tell you, he is not the author or the page designer for the original site's tech blog. So, Alec, it looks like he's just toying with us for fun. With that said, I also have not seen much of this false claim and credit issue in other threads, whether they have content related to this one or not. I didn't think the thread would turn into this... disagreements, yes, discussion,yes, flame war between Linux and Windows users, possibly... but not this.


I wonder if 'defending' myself or this thread is in some way dignifying Mastertech's absurdities?

For the sake of doing what's right though, I will.


Mastertech, for whatever reason, wants to 'take the piss' concerning this thread. Fine, and because the moderators haven't bothered to nip this in the bud, maybe I can help do so.

If you notice the time stamps, "Mastertech" replied, claiming his 'copyright' only two hours after the thread was created. I would think that seems a bit suspicious(also given it's his first post). The oddity factor here is large, because not only would the original author have to be a member or browser of techPowerUp!, he would also have had to had his IP spoofed-to-match by Mastertech.


As I stated, this information has been taken from _other_ documents, papers that aren't identical to what you see on the page linked by Mastertech. They contain a few minor differences, but mostly cosmetical and punctuation. 

Without sounding like a complainer, I do find it a bit annoying when someone cites or sources or presents information in a forum thread, but has basically done a copy and paste without concern for how it ends up being displayed per the boards html features. 

These documents needed to be modified(not_ changed_) to as I stated previously, meet 
more forum friendly needs. Their original format would not allow for a simple copy and paste.


I had to:

Adjust sentence and paragraph lengths
Reissue bold, italics and font size changes
Switch out some punctuation instances, to reduce comment confusion
Reorder some of the individual points/topics so they would mesh more with the post's direction, as well as remove some points/topics under the same premise


These things were done, in order to give the thread and it's content better presentation, and more importantly to be more coherent, than the original crude, or web entry.

Presentation can be half the battle in some cases. 

OS/Shell tweaking/sliming is to software, what overclocking is to hardware. I know that XP tweak guides and programs are a dime a dozen, but 'myth' or anti-tweak guides/programs are not. The people who go looking for XP tweaks are doing just that, they are not looking for the opposite. Because there are so many readily available sites with this information, the odds of one stumbling across content that argues against or discredits said XP tweaks, is slim. Made even more slim, by the probability that the user has most likely never even considered them to be myths. As mentioned before, most people give Microsoft the finger, and want to 'clean' their system to rid it of it's Bill Gates filthy residue as soon as possible. 


That is why I took the time out to modify this as I have done. In accordance to keep with the main goal, which is to combat the XP tweak guides, it needed to be re-ordered and refocused so that it was presented in a coherent manner that got to the point and didn't stray at anytime. I threw in the extra effort to make it forum friendly, and to keep even the less computer savy reader interested, because unfortunatley even low computer knowledge users out there, have fallen victim to 'slimming' down their systems without ever knowing what they are actually changing.



This is something I wished was made available to me, when I was trying to learn ways to modify NT and XP. I am one of those people that likes to know why things work, I am not content with the fact that it 'just does.' A computer is not a force of nature or something super natural. It's made by men, and therefor there's no reason we cannot learn it's 'ins and outs.' These days, I know all of the things this author has written. That doesn't mean however, that I should write my own guide, because he I believe, understands the reasons _for _and _against_ more signifigantly, and therefor is a better source to trust than myself. 

I am proud to represent his work, and will continue to share this with people whenver I can, in hopes that they will come to better understand post NT 4 OS as it will greatly benefit their usage of Vista as it rolls around to being more widespread during this coming year.


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 17, 2007)

Mastertech said:


> Yes you stating you are piling on shame makes it so.



Well, look @ your reaction: Seems nothing hurts, like the truth, eh?

Truth is - you're NOT by any means, a 'mastertech' @ all, you know it, I know it, everyone here reading so far seems to know it. You show me a degree in comp. sci. or closely related field? I'll take my words back & apologize.



Mastertech said:


> Stating this repetitively does not make it any less true. So tell me who's idea did I steal to come up with the idea for my page? And how do I respectfully debunk something without a reputable source? What is gods name are you talking about?



You don't read others words do you? Read the first post I did on the last page, especially the part about pagefile.sys placement on a RAMDISK, ok??

Get a degree in this field, OR one related closely to it, @ least LOOK respectable.

(& I would NOT advise calling me insane, etc. here... * IT'S CALLED LIBEL, pal!*)



Mastertech said:


> No I work for a living instead of going around trying to prove to everyone you are a "Pro". The only person you are a "Pro" to are the kids you fool in these forums. AlexStaar name ONE reputable person in the computer field that respects you.



*Tell you what - I'll let others be the judge of that.

AND, if you would like? I had enough respect to be placed into magazines/books, etc., in this field when you were probably in diapers... would you like the EXACT publications, magazines, books, & more??

I have them right here, I will give you exact pages, features, & more... I also have done commercial work for a company that is part of commercial products... would you like to know which one?*



Mastertech said:


> Actually I never saw your "response" nor do I even recall the conversation.



LOL, of course you don't... how many "MasterTech's" are there online? I suppose there are others possibly, but somehow, I just do NOT think so!



Mastertech said:


> imply because I don't feel you are important enough to check up on or waste time worrying about.



LOL... ok, whatever, see - I keep forgetting, YOU ARE THE "MASTERTECH"... Sorry for not bowing to you, ok?



Mastertech said:


> The only person you are important to is yourself which is why you get so hyper with these things. You can't even stay on subject and let your personality disorder get the better of you. You don't even have the integrity to do the right thing here. Instead you baselessly attack me and fabricate allegations because you think you invented everything and get no credit.



Seems you are giving me one HELL of a reaction... why is that?

LOL... truth - nothing hits home like it!

APK

P.S. => The ONLY thing I am "hyper" about (actually I'm not, I am just laffing @ YOU), is that you come in here, giving a kid crap, who actually tried to protect you, from inaccuracies you put on your page that are misleading & incomplete (again, read last page on pagefile placement on ramdisk from me, ok?)... ideas that, above all else, are NOT yours.

I wonder, again: *DID YOU GET EXPLICIT WRITTEN PERMISSION FROM THOSE YOU CITE TO PROFIT BY THEIR WORDS & IDEAS/FINDINGS YOU PUT ON YOUR WEBSITE?*

*And, you HAVE 'libelled' me calling me insane, w/ NO expertise in Psychiatry or Psychology etc., are you the one who's nuts? I have to ask - it's YOU playing w/ the law my boy, writing things like that about me...* 

*BY THE WAY, TESTING - hell of a reply:* He "assumes" you cite him, directly... how does he know you didn't cite those HE cited? What an arrogant presumptuous fool he is, imo @ least... 

AND, He says "I think I invented everything"? I think, based on YOUR excellent reply?? It's QUITE the reverse... lol! apk


----------



## Mastertech (Feb 17, 2007)

Alec§taar said:


> Yup... & did those you cite give you EXPLICIT WRITTEN PERMISSION TO PROFIT BY THEIR WORDS via your website & pagehits? I wonder...


As long as it is properly cited and sourced they do not care.



Alec§taar said:


> Ever think, that MAYBE, they'd want their cut due, for YOU using their ideas? Maybe I ought to contact a few of them & ask...


No they actually want to be properly cited and sourced. Like anyone would.



Alec§taar said:


> Legal copyright, lol... alleged first of all, & second of all? I will offer anything I can, just to get you blown out in court to this kid for your threats...


Yes LEGAL copyright, something you apparently know nothing about.



Alec§taar said:


> MAN, you just do NOT "get it", do you? Everyone KNOWS you ripped off the ideas & findings of others, period.


NO I don't get where I ripped off the idea of the XP Myths page, let alone the "idea" to debunk the specific Myths. You can't "rip off" a finding if you CITE AND SOURCE IT! Do you not understand this?



Alec§taar said:


> Don't make legal threats buddy... you've already done enough for me to come after YOU pal... apk


Works both ways "PAL"


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 17, 2007)

Testing said:


> I have floated in and out of this forum community for some time now, but I haven't been properly introduced to whoever Mastertech is; however I can tell you, he is not the author or the page designer for the original site's tech blog. So, Alec, it looks like he's just toying with us for fun. With that said, I also have not seen much of this false claim and credit issue in other threads, whether they have content related to this one or not. I didn't think the thread would turn into this... disagreements, yes, discussion,yes, flame war between Linux and Windows users, possibly... but not this.
> 
> 
> I wonder if 'defending' myself or this thread is in some way dignifying Mastertech's absurdities?
> ...



WOW!!
I thought I mentioned "threaten before thinking", guess I had it wrong!! I should have said 'reading before overeacting'.  LOL this was fun but now I'm gone, I work for a living, six days a week; and because of it I'll retire at 60, and never have to work agian.  Then I'll have more time for more arguments like this one!!


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 17, 2007)

Mastertech said:


> As long as it is properly cited and sourced they do not care.



Tell you what - let's find out, ok? Someone here ought to contact a few & see. I know one thing: Were you taking MY ideas & profiting by them, w/ out asking?? I'd want MY cut...



Mastertech said:


> No they actually want to be properly cited and sourced. Like anyone would.



*Sure, that's in term papers & such... how about publication for profit? Are you making monies from your website (answer that)... it's all I'd, or anybody doing what I said above, would need to approach those you profit by, using THEIR words/findings/intellectual content.*



Mastertech said:


> Yes LEGAL copyright, something you apparently know nothing about.



Well, I'd put myself on par in legal knowledge (the province of ambulance chasers, lol), about on par w/ YOUR know-how in computer science... how's that?

By the way - do you want the list of publications & such I was featured in in this field, years before you even HAD your website??

After all, you asked who 'respected me' in this field... *in addition to libelling me calling me insane etc. & worse, w/ NO degree or certification as someone qualified to do so*

You come @ this kid, & I ought to come @ YOU, for libel.



Mastertech said:


> NO I don't get where I ripped off the idea of the XP Myths page, let alone the "idea" to debunk the specific Myths. You can't "rip off" a finding if you CITE AND SOURCE IT! Do you not understand this?



Don't you understand your reaction is only a clue to one thing: The truth hurts you. I am not lying, as a pro in this field, calling you a charlatan who uses the words/findings/ideas of others for his OWN profit... & I would like to see your degree in this field, or one CLOSELY related to it that uses it that would make me admit you are, TRULY, the "mastertech".

I'll see that, when I see your Phd in Psychology or Psychiatry, for calling me insane, etc. (what is insane, is that for 'such a great legal mind as yours' you are committing libel, outright libel to me, w/ NO grounds to do so!)



Mastertech said:


> Works both ways "PAL"



Bring it on, "Master"... lol, bring it on.



APK


----------



## Mastertech (Feb 17, 2007)

*I don't care*



Testing said:


> I have floated in and out of this forum community for some time now, but I haven't been properly introduced to whoever Mastertech is; however I can tell you, he is not the author or the page designer for the original site's tech blog. So, Alec, it looks like he's just toying with us for fun. With that said, I also have not seen much of this false claim and credit issue in other threads, whether they have content related to this one or not. I didn't think the thread would turn into this... disagreements, yes, discussion,yes, flame war between Linux and Windows users, possibly... but not this.


That content is directly Plagiarized off my site. I know because I wrote it. If you link to the tech blog I will get to the bottom of that too. So remove my content immediately.



Testing said:


> If you notice the time stamps, "Mastertech" replied, claiming his 'copyright' only two hours after the thread was created. I would think that seems a bit suspicious(also given it's his first post). The oddity factor here is large, because not only would the original author have to be a member or browser of techPowerUp!, he would also have had to had his IP spoofed-to-match by Mastertech.


NO you would simply have to know how to use Google Blog Search.

I don't care what you did, you plagiarized my work. Do you know why after each Myth it states: *Neutral* ect.. because that is the alt tag of my icons! example: *alt="Neutral"*.

Where are all the source links? Ripped by either you or the blog author who also plagiarized my work. Go check each Myth on my page and then the source link.


----------



## Mastertech (Feb 17, 2007)

*Disbelief*

Who wants to see the complete revision history of the page from 2005? If the administrator does not respond in 24 hours I will proceed if the other author who also plagiarized my work in an apparent blog post.


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 17, 2007)

TESTING - don't supply ANYTHING he asks for, until you have to...



* He likes making legal threats to you, a KID, from what I understand? Well, for such a 'great legal mind'??

*He ABSOLUTELY HAS committed libel here, by calling me insane, etc. w/ NO professional or degreed certifications to do so*

(& worse & making claims about 'respect' & I will offer him proof thereof regarding myself, MANY sources (books, mags, etc. as well as being part of 2 commercially sold efforts, 1 still is in existence & doing WELL no less))

Funny... he suddenly won't 'harp' on me for that anymore.

* YES - I want to see his PhD in Psychiatry OR Psychology first, because he called me insane & such, libelling me.

APK

P.S.=> MasterTech... you said also, & this bugged me some "that I think I invented everything" well... where did I say that, once, ever, online?? I want proof... quit libelling myself or others, friendly advice, IF you know what's good for you... apk


----------



## Testing (Feb 17, 2007)

Son, you don't fool us, you immediatley did a Google on "Windows XP tweak myth" or similar.
It took you all of what two minutes?


You mention that the "blog author" is a culprit here too, funny enough the blog author is supposed to be YOU, or so you've tried to influence us to believe so. That site IS the blog.

Now, let's assume for just a moment you are this gentleman. 

Let us ask you, why did you write this article and present this information?
It most assuredly cannot be for monetary gain, as the site you put it on, does not require payments, membership or is listed as 'private. This leads us to believe you did it, purely to provide people with knowledge. Just from the way it is written, the intent is clear, it's to be persuasive.

In being such the case, why would you be against having your _persuasive_ notes put forth for a wider audience to enjoy? The words have not been changed, the points remain, and they are now presented in a more compact and legible manner ultimatley helping to focus  the very same point(s) you were out to address in the first place.


If it was not for Alec actually having a go at you, your words would fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Mastertech (Feb 17, 2007)

Alec§taar said:


> AND, if you would like? I had enough respect to be placed into magazines/books, etc., in this field when you were probably in diapers... would you like the EXACT publications, magazines, books, & more??


Please post something before the kids here loose faith in you.



Alec§taar said:


> I have them right here, I will give you exact pages, features, & more... I also have done commercial work for a company that is part of commercial products... would you like to know which one?


Of course so I can know who not to buy from.



Alec§taar said:


> Were you taking MY ideas & profiting by them, w/ out asking?? I'd want MY cut...


Your ideas are not worth it.



Alec§taar said:


> By the way - do you want the list of publications & such I was featured in in this field, years before you even HAD your website??


Was that when you still had a real job? Oh and were these "papers" about my website?

And I can call someone who fabricates things insane since that is a sign of insanity. Don't fabricate things and I will not have to call you anything.



Alec§taar said:


> I am not lying, as a pro in this field


Only in your mind not to any respected member of the field. Delusions of granduer are designed to conver up deep rooted insecurities. Maybe you father didn't play with you enough I don't know. But the fact is you don't like me or my site because it discredits some of your baseless beliefs that you try to force on impressionable kids.


----------



## Mastertech (Feb 17, 2007)

Testing said:


> Son, you don't fool us, you immediatley did a Google on "Windows XP tweak myth" or similar.
> It took you all of what two minutes?


Oh never mind you called it a Blog? It is NOT a Blog, christ. Since when did webpages turn into Blogs? It is not a journal of any sort. Just email me something I would not have a problem with from the website's email address and I will post it here.

After which I want the content removed.


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 17, 2007)

Mastertech said:


> Please post something before the kids here loose faith in you.



Sure, since you asked for them, here goes (brb, have to get you magazines, articles, & more, on edit):


*WINDOWS NT-Magazine (forerunner of today's .NET magazine) 1997 (iirc, Oct. issue pg. 83) issue review by Mr. John Enck, a technical editor of theirs for SuperCache & SuperDisk by EEC Systems* (now SuperSpeed.com - first part was writing up an article featured on their corp. website alongside Mr. Enck no less, about the technical effective uses of Ramdisks, & the latter was on PAID CONTRACT to improve the mathematics & algorithm for tuning their SuperCache product w/ a programmatic addon they shipped w/ their product, & now is incorporated into the main program itself (Mr. Eric Dickman is their CEO iirc, & offered me a job w/ them back in 2003, but life took me to NYC instead of BOSTON) - they ARE A CERTIFIED Microsoft Partner you know, by the by)

*WINDOWS MAGAZINE, 1997, "Top Freeware & Shareware of the Year" issue* page 210, #1/first entry in fact (my work is there)

*PC-WELT FEB 1998* - page 84, again, my work is featured there

*PC-WELT FEB 1999* - page 83, again, my work is featured there

*CHIP Magazine 7/99* - page 100, my work is there

*WINDOWS MAGAZINE, WINTER 1998* - page 92, insert section, MUST HAVE WARES, my work is again, there

*GERMAN PC BOOK, Data Becker publisher "PC Aufrusten und Repairen"* my work is contained in it

*HOT SHAREWARE Numero 46 issue, pg. 54 (PC ware mag from Spain)*, my work is there, first one featured, yet again[/b]

The one I am MOST PROUD OF, because it is for an excellent company, with excellent wares, is the one in Windows NT mag (very respected, even today, though they have changed names several times from Windows NT mag, Windows 2000 mag, Windows.NET mag, Windows IT Pro mag)!

It was an EXCELLENT review, by Mr. Enck, by the by, for great products for server level & yes, even HOME USER SYSTEM environs, for both wares.

(AND, I am NOT the only 1 @ this site that can do that, our HOST here, W1zzard? By now, He may actually be able to put ME to shame!)

Heck, I quit "collecting" this stuff, years ago, around 2003-2004 iirc... there were some outta the UK a few years back, around 2004-2005, some shareware/freeware mag, but I never wrote them for a copy! Didn't feel the need, but it was NICE to see in BORDERS BOOKS on the mag rack, my work, my name.

Do you have the same "MASTER LIBELLER"?

*Where's that degree in Psychiatry OR Psychology, that proves YOU are certified to make assessments on my sanity, now that I have provided what YOU asked for?*

Can anyone say "LIBEL"?

This "Great Legal Mind" sure makes a LOT of mistakes on legal grounds - libel being one.



Mastertech said:


> And I can call someone who fabricates things insane since that is a sign of insanity. Don't fabricate things and I will not have to call you anything.



LOL, well... "ask & ye shall receive", I provided the proofs you asked for... now, where are the ONES I ASK FOR (heck w/ the MASTERS DEGREE in this field or one related to it, I KNOW you don't have that much)... because if you're going to libel me?

You're going to need them.



Mastertech said:


> Only in your mind not to any respected member of the field. Delusions of granduer are designed to conver up deep rooted insecurities. Maybe you father didn't play with you enough I don't know. But the fact is you don't like me or my site because it discredits some of your baseless beliefs that you try to force on impressionable kids.



Sure, sure... show me articles, code in commercial works, & contributions thereof, commercially sold products of your own, etc. as I can for you, by your request after YOU attempt to insult me thus, & LIBEL ME (w/ no degree in Psychiatry OR Psychology, etc. et al)?

Yea, then... we BELIEVE YOU man! lol...

APK

P.S.=> You shot your mouth off, now eat it... apk


----------



## Mastertech (Feb 17, 2007)

*gasp* Alec you don't have all your "creds" hotkeyed to the keyboard? How are those google searches coming....


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 17, 2007)

Mastertech said:


> *gasp* Alec you don't have all your "creds" hotkeyed to the keyboard? How are those google searches coming....



LOL, reaching still are we? While you're @ it?? Reach for your foot, & take it outta your mouth... lol!



* I am NOT done yet above, merely providing what YOU ask for, though you strangely avoid providing what I merely ask for in return now... 

ABOVE ALL - hey, YOU ASKED!

APK

P.S.=> And, the libel, directed my way, calling ME insane... great legal mind YOU have! Man... apk


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 17, 2007)

Well a few minutes of research netted some intresting results.  According to Mastertech's link to "his" homepage; Mastertech is Andrew K.  Has been a tech help representitive for Dell and has been helping people with computer since 1981 starting with the TI99/4A.  Intresting, I have one of those in my garage, havn't used it in years, it doesn't do much more than my old TRS-80 did.  Yet for some reason this doesn't seem correct.  Also his homepage content was copyrighted  2007 ??  Kind of new date for someone in the business for 25+ years.  In fact the more i looked the more intresting it got.  Could not find any mention of Andrew K in the TI99 TI99/4A user base, group base, knowledge base, etc.  Couldn't find andrew K in any 'system' base.  Could only find his own claims in his own site located here:

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/SupportCD/index.html

Andrew K about file link here:

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/SupportCD/About.html


----------



## Testing (Feb 17, 2007)

Namslas, that's interesting isn't it?

I had to remove some sentences that were surrounded by quotes, but were not direct quotes from any one person(if they were, there was no mention of who or where..) in order to stop the paragraphs from looking as confusing in some places.

Then I started thinking, maybe this guy ripped somebody else off, but I wouldn't dare begin to assume that; doesn't really matter, the author on that Comcast site isn't getting anything out of it, except for publicity now because of Mastertech. You notice the website has copyright but not the actual documented pages?


Master..um, so, well the author calls it his blog pages so..I think you and him should get some things straight before you stumble again. 
Speaking of stumbling, any chance of verifying your email account at Comcast.net, or are you going to tell us that Andrew is a thief of YOUR work, and that's your convenient excuse for not receiving emails to that account?

(You guys think maybe he's one of the Windows XP Tweak thread authors here at the forums, and is upset?)


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 17, 2007)

Then again i'm kinda stupid, so maybe I got it all wrong.  Maybe he is not Andrew K. but one of these people may be the "Mastertech"!

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/SupportCD/WindowsExperts.html


----------



## Mastertech (Feb 17, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Well a few minutes of research netted some intresting results.  According to Mastertech's link to "his" homepage; Mastertech is Andrew K.  Has been a tech help representitive for Dell and has been helping people with computer since 1981 starting with the TI99/4A.  Intresting, I have one of those in my garage, havn't used it in years, it doesn't do much more than my old TRS-80 did.  Yet for some reason this doesn't seem correct.  Also his homepage content was copyrighted  2007 ??  Kind of new date for someone in the business for 25+ years.  In fact the more i looked the more intresting it got.  Could not find any mention of Andrew K in the TI99 TI99/4A user base, group base, knowledge base, etc.  Couldn't find andrew K in any 'system' base.  Could only find his own claims in his own site located here:


Do you all have the APK mental condition? I never worked for Dell I said I am Dell certified. The copyright notice is updated every year but it should say 2002-2007. Which is a good idea. Those user bases are relatively new and only relevant since the Internet as we know it has been around. At which point I was working with 486 and Pentium systems. Good luck finding much on anyone on the Internet before 1996. I haven't used a TI computer since the 80s.


----------



## Mastertech (Feb 17, 2007)

Testing said:


> Namslas, that's interesting isn't it?
> 
> I had to remove some sentences that were surrounded by quotes, but were not direct quotes from any one person(if they were, there was no mention of who or where..) in order to stop the paragraphs from looking as confusing in some places.
> 
> ...


Send me an email to my email address! Why do you refuse to do this. Go to my page EMAIL me and I will post it here. That will prove in seconds who I am. Copyright is enforceable even if it is not stated. Either way my content is coming off this page.


----------



## Mastertech (Feb 17, 2007)

There is a reason APK has these things posted on the Internet About him:

http://www.petitiononline.com/jlittle1/petition.html


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 17, 2007)

Mastertech said:


> Do you all have the APK mental condition



LOL, me, "mental" now?



* Hey, where's that Phd in psychiatry, Master libeller?

APK

P.S.=> Open mouth & insert foot, on YOUR part, yet again... you asked me for proofs, insulting me in the doing of it (or, lol, trying to, & only looking the fool w/ the egg on your face)...  where is yours? apk


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 17, 2007)

Mastertech said:


> Do you all have the APK mental condition? I never worked for Dell I said I am Dell certified. The copyright notice is updated every year but it should say 2002-2007. Which is a good idea. Those user bases are relatively new and only relevant since the Internet as we know it has been around. At which point I was working with 486 and Pentium systems. Good luck finding much on anyone on the Internet before 1996. I haven't used a TI computer since the 80s.



Ok, but the TI99/4A user base info is as old as the TI99/4A (circa 1981)!!  So, that doesn't make any sense now does it??


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 17, 2007)

Mastertech said:


> There is a reason APK has these things posted on the Internet About him:
> 
> http://www.petitiononline.com/jlittle1/petition.html



LOL, take a look @ Windows IT Pro mag, where I took that fool down in a second, right here:

http://www.windowsitpro.com/articles/index.cfm?articleid=41095&cpage=190#feedbackAnchor

Along w/ Dr. Mark Russinovich!

Mr. Russinovich, no less, whose work I corrected that year, prior to that article issuing (might have been December the year before, because iirc, that article came out in Jan month 2003) & he thanked me for no less in email  for!

Write him - he WON'T deny this.

You talk a lot, make accusations, but man... you keep 'opening mouth & inserting foot'... TOO easy. The libel of myself though? Bad move.

That URL above is where Mark R. has YET to disprove the points I made about the effectiveness of "Ram optimizers" as he calls them... 

*(FACT IS, HERE ON THIS SITE, IN THIS VERY THREAD, LAST PAGE? I used KEY POINTS FROM IT, backed by Microsoft & IBM no less, which I cite to Wile E on the last page of this thread, regarding where/what/when/how & why of them being useful & GOOD FOR PERFORMANCE in 'industrial application' type computer scenarios from IBM & Microsoft no less!)*

Yes, he's a "RESPECTED" individual in this field yes? An MS employee now, YES??

Funny... he didn't get the better of me, & I have been waiting now for 4 yrs. for him to do so... no replies! Not even in email, & we worked for the same company contracted out wares in 1998-1999 iirc on the dates no less...& again, he did correspond w/ me FAST for helping him fix some rather "ROOKIE" errors in his work.

Hey, the guy is good, but he is NOT 'god of computers'... nobody is. WELL, 'mastertech' just MIGHT be (NOT), but... see, with him being a god?

YOU HAVE TO HAVE FAITH IN HIS ABILITIES - not proofs like HE demands of others, lol!

APK


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 17, 2007)

Mastertech said:


> There is a reason APK has these things posted on the Internet About him:
> 
> http://www.petitiononline.com/jlittle1/petition.html



The guy who wrote that, was here visiting also.  Funny, but he rambles like you, maybe you two have something in common??  Doesn't counter all the Mag's/other evidence AlecStarr has.  This is fun, and it's keeping me awake!!  It would be funny if i got electrocuted tomarow because of lack of sleep.


----------



## Testing (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh I see, he doesn't work for Dell, but he's Dell certified. Wow..I don't know which would be worse actually. I remember when getting Microsoft certified was a big deal..really. Now we just mock something like that.

And TI99/4A owns... Carfax Abbey... somebody PLEASE find me that game... ;cries;


Master..um you already have emails. No response yet. This is a case of my word versus yours. 


Good luck!


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 17, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> The guy who wrote that, was here visiting also.  Funny, but he rambles like you, maybe you two have something in common??  Doesn't counter all the Mag's/other evidence AlecStarr has.  This is fun, and it's keeping me awake!!  It would be funny if i got electrocuted tomarow because of lack of sleep.



Man, it is me too, but... this guys' UNREAL!



* Have fun man, get some rest... I proved my point, upon request to "the alleged MasterTech" (master libeller is more like it).

APK


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 17, 2007)

Here's a link to TI 99 games.  Can't find Carfax abbey on the list though.

http://www.videogamehouse.net/:rockout:


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 17, 2007)

What an unprofessional manner to render a complaint. 

This thread is closed, and all material that is subject of complaint by the alleged holder of the copyright will be removed.  Whether the copyright exists and is legal or not is irrelevant. The data contained within is not worth listening to this, in the sole opinion of me.

If you find the original data valuable it can be viewed in its original format here.


----------

